#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  distributed control system(DCS)

## kinst

here is my contribution for basic dcs this presentation gives idea about dcs.


enjoy learn dcs and be great control & instrumentation engineer
see in attached file..  plz share practical dcs documents how to use it in plant 


also see HOLISYS MACS DCS in websiteSee More: distributed control system(DCS)

----------


## tsrc8204

This is good to any fresh chemical engineers, enjoy!

tsrc8204

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## padua

Kinst,

Thank you.

Padua

----------


## Sumit S Nahata

thanks

----------


## haisam

NIce sharing

----------


## rgopinath

Thanks .

----------


## sunyawits

many thanks brother

----------


## Sufia

thanks

----------


## mrogojanu

Thanks.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------

